# SOLD Maravia Willy Willy 14, Recretec custom frame, Sawyer Oars, and trailer



## repstein (Aug 1, 2020)

Asking 15,000. About 20,000 into it and it has been on the river just two days. I have to move from Colorado. I will not break up the frame from the raft and I want to sell it with the trailer.

2021 Maravia Willy Willy Lime Green
Three thwarts, never used. Both sides of the floor are coated in urethane. Awesome Aliens logo!
2021 Custom Recretec four bay frame. Two dry boxes. Custom bimini rails, propane tank holder, four cup holders, captains boxes, and seadek flooring. There is no better frame on the market. It is surprisingly light too due to square tube construction.
Three Sawyer smoker bandit whitewater oars and one extra blade. Pro-loks with one spare. One spare oar tower. 125qt Yeti cooler and Viking composite propane tank which are also new.
2021 The Trailer Guy trailer. Fully galvanized 7x12’ with motorcycle rail for shuttle.
Only two days on the river. I am sadly moving from Colorado and selling my new boat is killing me.
The raft, frame, oars, bimini, propane tank, and cooler were over 15,000 dollars. The trailer was 4200 dollars. Asking 12,000 for the raft,frame, etc and 3,000 for the trailer.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Sweet turn key set up. Spend your stimulus money here.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Sorry you have to sell your sweet rig. Where are you headed?


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

NICE, it has pro locks too. And, recretec foot bars are really nice as well. Kinda spendy but cheaper than new ( if you can get it new).


----------



## repstein (Aug 1, 2020)

jamesthomas said:


> NICE, it has pro locks too. And, recretec foot bars are really nice as well. Kinda spendy but cheaper than new ( if you can get it new).


Selling my built Jeep is even more painful than selling my dream raft. I will make new dreams.


----------



## Hoomalimali (Aug 19, 2021)

repstein said:


> Asking 15,000. About 20,000 into it and it has been on the river just two days. I have to move from Colorado. I will not break up the frame from the raft and I want to sell it with the trailer.
> 
> 2021 Maravia Willy Willy Lime Green
> Three thwarts, never used. Both sides of the floor are coated in urethane. Awesome Aliens logo!
> ...





repstein said:


> Asking 15,000. About 20,000 into it and it has been on the river just two days. I have to move from Colorado. I will not break up the frame from the raft and I want to sell it with the trailer.
> 
> 2021 Maravia Willy Willy Lime Green
> Three thwarts, never used. Both sides of the floor are coated in urethane. Awesome Aliens logo!
> ...


I weep for you!


----------



## mukker4life (Jun 21, 2010)

Where in Colorado?


----------



## repstein (Aug 1, 2020)

mukker4life said:


> Where in Colorado?


Breckenridge


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Slick rig


----------



## repstein (Aug 1, 2020)

SOLD!


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice. That was one hell of a rig. I love the pacific nw draw latch dry box securing method and would love a close up if you have the time. So where are you off to?


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

And good luck with your new dreams


----------



## Iamquigley (Sep 6, 2020)

jamesthomas said:


> Nice. That was one hell of a rig. I love the pacific nw draw latch dry box securing method and would love a close up if you have the time. So where are you off to?


Check out recretecs website. This is one of their signature things and is an awesome way to lock down a dry box. Pretty sure they sell some kits or something to retrofit other dry boxes to work the same way. Don't quote me on that though.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Yeah, I am really over the strap over the top thing. Instant access is totally the way to go.


----------

